# Compulsive lip biting



## miss sha (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't know, maybe I'm alone in this, but I compulsively bite the skin off of my lips. I'm doing it right now, actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As soon as my lips get the tiniest bit of loose skin on my lips, I start biting it off until there's nothing left. Or else it's gross and patchy where there's still skin left. I don't even think about it! I just suddenly realize I'm doing it and then I can't leave my lips alone because I can feel how there's still skin there because I've been ripping it off with my teeth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone else do this? How did you STOP?


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 8, 2009)

Bad tasting lipgloss! Put something on your lips that smells ok, but tastes horrible. I bite the skin around my nails and I put nail polish on so that I don't do that anymore. I have no idea what exactly to put on your lips but if you have a bad tasting lippie, use it! I hope that this helps!


----------



## Nicnivin (Jun 8, 2009)

Omg I do the same thing, except I also have a little dent in my lip from one spot that I always seem to bite on.


----------



## starbucksmocha (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Bad tasting lipgloss! Put something on your lips that smells ok, but tastes horrible. I bite the skin around my nails and I put nail polish on so that I don't do that anymore. I have no idea what exactly to put on your lips but if you have a bad tasting lippie, use it! I hope that this helps!_

 
Good idea... I used the nail polish trick, too! But yeah, I used to bite the skin on my lips when I was younger, when I started wearing lip gloss and using lip conditioner they weren't so chapped so my habit just faded I guess.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 8, 2009)

Problem is, today I was wearing lipgloss and lip conditioner!

What happened was that I started biting them at the end of the day, I guess when the l/g had dried my lips out?

Glad I'm not the only one though.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 8, 2009)

You are not the only one.  I do it terribly.  But I take it one step further and peel the skin with my fingers.  It's a habit that I've had for years and even the nastiest tasing lipgloss won't stop me.  

As a matter of fact the lipgloss only makes my lips "softer" and preps then for my picking and biting


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_You are not the only one. I do it terribly. But I take it one step further and peel the skin with my fingers. It's a habit that I've had for years and even the nastiest tasing lipgloss won't stop me. 

As a matter of fact the lipgloss only makes my lips "softer" and preps then for my picking and biting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, I peel with my fingers too!  I don't even realize that I'm doing it until hubby says you're picking your lip again!

I always have an indent in my lips somewhere; strange habit that I just can't seem to break.  Doesn't matter if I'm wearing lipgloss, lipstick whatever!


----------



## ashk36 (Jun 8, 2009)

I used to do that, then I got braces. Makes it a little more difficult. I still chew my cheek though. My mom has picked her lip since I can remember. She does it mostly when she's in kinda deep thought.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh my god!!! I do this all the time! Infact, *I* was just doing this right now!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a nervous habit. Some people bite their nails, I bite my lips. The only time I find myself not doing it is the few hours after I've just applied conditioner & lipstick - I want to keep them looking nice, so I leave them alone. But like I said, a few hours, which isn't very long until I start doing it again, maybe not even realising it. I find applying vaseline constantly to my lips, when I'm at home, calms me down. But I'm like you, I still do it, so I'm useless, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT dry, cracked lips don't look good, so I'd like to recommend All About Lips by Clinique. I love this stuff. It can make the worst looking lips look flawless... well, until you start biting again, that is


----------



## KatRosier (Jun 20, 2009)

try a gross tasting spice mixed with lip balm? cumin is gross on its own but I'm sure there's something stronger. You could try tabasco..added advantage of being a lip plumper lol


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 24, 2009)

i used to do this too!! i still get the urge, but to stop i kept my lips coated in stickiness...like lipglass and vaseline...sink your teeth into that and you'llrealize what you're doing...


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 24, 2009)

I do it on the inside of my lip :S


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 24, 2009)

My bf likes to bite peel the skin on his lips so I hit him. He seems to do it unconsciously because a minute later he will try again and then I hit him again.


----------



## n_c (Jun 24, 2009)

I used to have the same problem.

The ONLY thing that works for me is lip gloss...loads of it. Seriously.

Oh and aquaphor at night.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWonderful* 

 
_My bf likes to bite peel the skin on his lips so I hit him. He seems to do it unconsciously because a minute later he will try again and then I hit him again._


----------



## KatRosier (Jun 24, 2009)

OOH I know! How about one of those night guard things for people who grind their teeth? I know it's not practical or comfortable( but then again neither is lip biting) but maybe if you only wore it around the house to begin with? The type I used to have is kinda like a flexible rubber and it covered my incisors too..do they still make those?


----------



## User35 (Jun 24, 2009)

I got invisalign and since my teeth are completely covered and smooth I cant bite anything....my nails or my dry lips. It gets me mad sometimes but I guess its a good thing though...its keeps me from doing it .


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 24, 2009)

My cousin used to do this a lot to the point where his lips would bleed and he'd carry on doing it.

She gave him some tea tree lipbalm and the smell combined with the taste stopped him doing it in no time.


----------

